# Inbreeding



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

So I understand this is an accepted method and have proceeded to breed a daughter back to a father (litter should be here this weekend!). My plan has been to breed the upcoming generations to the father. Does it get riskier as the daughters generations go on with only one buck? In other words, is breeding a daughter a closer genetic match to her granddaughter being bred back to him? In my head it's about the same but...the previous does would be inbred as well so I've completely confused myself. I don't fancy the idea of another buck in the house until he gets frail. I love his eyes, ears, colour, and head shape. Much better than the other pet males I've seen. So as long as it doesn't jeopardize the quality (health, etc) of the litters I don't mind continuing. I just wanted to check with the experts.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

The main issue to consider is that inbreeding brings out traits and tends to amplify them. Therefore, you may get really gorgeous mice on one hand, but on the other you might very quickly find out if there's a health issue (which is another positive in my eyes.)


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm certainly getting nervous about the health issue part. I hope it's apparent at the Day 1-3 stage!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I think someone posted ages ago that it takes loads of generations of solid inbreeding untill you would get problems caused directly by inbreeding (eg fertility problems) Genetic problems that pop up would be caused by genes allready in your mice that were hiding away. Which is bad for the mouse that has it but can be good for your line in the long run as you will know its in your line and you can then work to breed away from it.

I would think most things except phicial deformities would not be noticable in the pinkie stage (eg a neuricalgocal problem ect) so you would need to keep that in mind, but realy it could happen in any litter even an unrelated pair if both parents happened to carryed a gene for someting, its just more likley to show up ressive genes when inbreeding.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

No, no, you would see some problems appear as babies, IE, kinked tails, but for others, they may have to become adults before you see them. I'm thinking here of early onset (before 6mo) cancers and generally very weak immune systems. It's a risk of course, but I think it's one worth taking to eliminate problems in your line. You may find that even with limited inbreeding, some show up, and it's better to know now than in 7-10 gens, especially when it comes to making a decision to continue.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

And thank you for bringing up kinked tails! The runt in my previous litter had a kinked tail and I thought someone said kinks aren't reasons in themselves to cull. Perhaps not included in a breeding program though. I'm just double checking that. My dreaded day is approaching.

Would this be a poor time to adopt a few out as pets given some recessives may not show up for months? I didn't want to heavily cull this time but I'm now a little worried about passing on mice who may live incredibly short lives.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I would not adopt out newly inbred lines, no. Others may, and adopters may be accepting of the risks, but as a courtesy, I would not.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Good to take into consideration! I'm not sure how large this litter will be but given she gained 6 g in one day I think it might be big. : /

I suppose making potential adopters aware of the risks would be difficult. Inbreeding is such a touchy subject.


----------

